# Where are all the female yak fishers?



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Where are all the girls who are into this great sport of ours? Are any ladies lurking in the background under a very manly sounding psudonym? Come forth I say! Why are there no woman on these forums or out yak fishing :?: Is it even desirable that we encourage them? You could consider AKFF to be like a gentlemens club where smoking cigars, swilling cognac and being oh so very un-politically correct around the billiard table is still permitted. What would be the upside or the downside of yak fishing with the fairer sex? Any thoughts gentlemen :?:

JT


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> I think i will let that one go through to the keeper. there is no way i am going to open my mouth on this topic


C'mon MICHELLE, time to step up and identify your true identity... :wink:

And, JT, what EXACTLY do those initials stand for??? Hmmmm :shock:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Good question JT... I just think that fishing in general appeals to the hunter gatherer side of the male species more than it does to women. Now I know there's some great female fishos out there, but overall I imagine that females would probably represent less than 1% of the general fishing population (regular fishos). I imagine that % would be similar with kayak fishing.??

However in saying that I've never actually seen a female kayak fisho (although I've seen plenty of ladies paddling kayaks for exercise).

My concern in going out with a female yak fisho would be that they'd probably catch more fish than me, look better doing it and do it with a lot more style than I could ever hope for..... :roll: :wink:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Some of the guys on this forum go out with their partners, but I only know of one partner that posts here, and quite infrequently. My guess is that not only is female participation in kayak fishing limited, so is their interest in a forum like this (no science, just a guess).

There is a woman that I've seen fishing solo in Middle Harbour, around Seaforth, sometimes in a yak, sometimes in a tinny.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Well, well well. I must say that in the 2 replys I see thus far a disturbing trend emerging i.e. that of 2 (so called) men unecessarily cowering before the fairer sex. No doubt in case your significant others should happen upon your posts and call you to account. Bwahahahahahahahha! :lol:

:lol: :lol:

Actually nothing would delight me more than having my wife come along for a yak fish but she has zero interest (except for what ends up on the table). Perhaps that's why I love to go i.e. the relative silence. There's no "don't put the bait there!", "turn left, turn left!" or "why don't you just stop and ask that man in the stinkboat for directions"!?

Gee I hope my wife doesn't happen upon this thread and call me to account 

JT


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

i guess it depends on the individual woman i spose.My partner hasnt the patience and that coupled with being an ex dragonboat paddler (NZ national rep) means shes only got one speed FLATOUT.she wanted to paddle to moreton the first time i took her out in the canoe
that plus she thinks im crazy enough going flyfishing let alone getting in a yak and doing it keeps life interesting (cant wait to hear the outcry when i head off to Peter Faust to chase barra as soon as the new yak gets here


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I think there is a lot of women fisher out there , but there is deffanatly more men. But i think yak fishing is still new to fisher. I think yak fisher account of a very small % of the fishing population. But its growing very very fast.
It took 1 year for the forum to get 495 members...........i joined 3 months ago and in that time there's been 163 member join after me in just 3 months.
So if there is a small amount of women fisher to men and its only just getting out there that yak fishing is the way to go, then i guess its going to take some time before we see the lady jump on board.
That just MHO.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Ya living in the wrong part of Australia. Here in Central Qld, the oceans are full of good looking single women of all ages, paddling and fishing out of yaks of all types. Why, Scotty Beefs and I must have counted dozens, no, hundreds, on our excusions. And they really go for blokes in yaks. Like I mean I am married so I just have to paddle fast and push em away with my landing net, but Scotty being single . . . .

Well, . . . .

Back to the truth. There were a heap of young ladies built like Amazon warriors on the river the other day as there was a rowing championship. Singles, doubles, 4s and 8s. They were very fast. Also many guys built like mountains of muscle.

Apart from those sporty types, I don't know any ladies who fish and yak (as in a kayak, not yak as on the phone!). Seems like most women think yakking is on another planet.

The other day when I triumphantly came home after doing my biggest ever open water crossing (4.5 km to Pelican Is), the conversation went something like this:

Me "Well, I did it! I am just stoked! My longest open water crossing!"
Wife: "Hummm, did you get to North Keppel?"
Me: (crushed, thinking, North Keppel is about 35 km round trip, how can I tell her I only did maybe 9 km). "Nah, not North Keppel, it was [mumble mumble]"
Wife: "That's nice dear, there's some garbage here to take downstairs and dinner is nearly ready."

Yes sir, yak fishing is still to catch on with the ladies.


----------



## Jack (Aug 5, 2006)

Troppo, its uncanny! almost as if you were listening through my window! I had a conversation almost exactly like that! They just dont get it! do they? 
Keep the women at home in the kitchen I say! (and I say that when SWMBO isnt listening of course!)


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

lmao, yeah i to dont want to say anything on this one ... lol

time will tell, but i think i might be a lucky 1 who's misses enjoys the yakfishing and i dont care if she catches more or less, just to have my sweetheart out on the water with me sharing in the adventure will be what makes me the happiest. ( mind you i say that now, but give me a little time and i might change my mind on everything i just said ... lol


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

occy said:


> Geez yakfly, you have the prefect opportunity there. Buy a tandem and put her up front. Nice liesurely paddle for you and more time to tend to the rods and catch fish.


Awesome Occy, you are such a genious. Here I was, thinking I would need to get one of those new fangdangled yak things which ya peddle so if ya want ya can stay in one place while using ya hands to flick out the bait or flick the top off a drink. They cost a zillion, but you have the answer! Yes sireee, tandem yak + spouse/girlfriend/boyfriend/mother (just so no-one feels left out) + 1 paddle = mean fishing machine which leaves ya hands free for the important task of fishing and refreshing.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

8) My last outing there was a young lass who suggested that I had the largest Yak she had ever seen. I told her that it was in fact larger than the average mans Yak and if she wanted to 8) I would let her have a ride on it :shock: Once in position she commented that it was in fact bigger than her husbands Yak ? What type is it I asked, Oh it's a little thing she said. But yours is definately huge both in length and width. As we launched she paddled it with all her might and I suggested that she slow down or we would reach our destination far to quick and the ride would end to soon. We got into a rhythm that seen us both stroking the water with our paddle at the same time. Before to long the bow cut a groove into the beach and it was over. She asked if she could ride my Yak again some day. I said no worries :lol: I'll do it for the good of Kayak fisherman all around Australia.

:shock: :? 

 fishing Russ


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Gee Russ, you write interesting stories. Reading it, I almost had this funny thought that you were writing about something else. Almost.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

occy
i tried that in the canoe ,was going alright til she turned around and caught me bludging (casting lures into snags) the only problem with taking her fishing is shes not keen on handling smelly bait or fish so it usually means i have to do it,that plus being within 10 feet of a flyline whistling around our heads is no place for the faint hearted


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Yakfly, I think you have got it 80% right. You can tell her you are not bludging, but simply helping her out, like any adoring fella would, by doing the stuff she doesn't like doing, like handling the fish, bait etc. How can she say it is bludging when you are doing it all for her?


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

tropp
i like your thinking.think it was mainly because we were going upstream on the runout tide.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

yakfly said:


> tropp
> . . . we were going upstream on the runout tide.


 :shock: :shock: You are indeed a man of courage! Flicking a bait around while calling out, "Faster, faster! Or this dam tide will take us out to the reefs and drown us all!"


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

After witnessing Tarzan catch Cobia, mackeral and catfish off kayak in Hinchinbrook, Jane now wants a $1300 Venus for her suntan while Tarzan goes hunting on his Scupper.


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeh I paddle/fish with my missus sometimes (fairly regularly) it has it's benefits and draw backs don't worry about that :twisted: - she does fish and does notice if i get that shiny new carbon fibre bream rod and it miraculously appears in the shed :? but on the other hand she also understands why I must lash out and buy a new hobie because she's just bought one herself :wink: 
Phil


----------

